# Anyone have any idea of what this is called and It's era?



## Loretta (Dec 19, 2019)

Any info is greatly appreciated.


----------



## bobcycles (Dec 19, 2019)

Not sure what that is.  But want one!  I could rock back and forth all day on that thing!
Love it!


----------



## Schwinn lover (Dec 19, 2019)

I would rock -n-roll on this one!   Somewhere these are made & look too cool!


----------



## Loretta (Dec 19, 2019)

bobcycles said:


> Not sure what that is.  But want one!  I could rock back and forth all day on that thing!
> Love it!



Can't find any info, it was behind my house located on my riverbank.


----------



## Superman1984 (Jan 25, 2020)

Definitely a rocker but thas' jus' cool man


----------



## The Carolina Rambler (Jan 25, 2020)

I would reckon it is a 1950s-60s infant or toddler rocking toy.  An alternative to something like a little wooden rocking horse.


----------



## Mike C. (Feb 8, 2020)

Does it seams solid enough for ice or snow?


----------

